# ما الفرق بين هندسة الإلكترونيات وهندسة الكهرباء؟



## khaled hariri (27 أبريل 2010)

سأبدأ باستذكار ما قاله أحد أساتذتي في العراق عندما درستُ الهندسة الكهربائية, قبل أن أتحول إلى الأردن لدراسة هندسة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات بعد الحرب. ما قاله أستاذي: “في الهندسة الكهربائية, نحتاج إلى رافعة لكي تحمل التيار الكهربائي, في حين نستطيع أن نحمل التيار الكهربائي بأصابع اليد في هندسة الإلكترونيات”. كان هذا حقاً, من أجمل ما سمعت فيما يتعلق بهندستي الإلكترونيات والكهرباء. والمقصود هُنا أننا في هندسة الكهرباء وتطبيقاتها نتعامل مع تيارات عالية جداً في حين أننا نتعامل مع تيارات منخفضة في هندسة الإلكترونيات وتطبيقاتها. ولأن التيار, الفولتية (فرق الجهد) والقدرة الكهربائية مكونات أساسية في الكهرباء سنقول بأنه في الهندسة الكهربائية, الأجهزة والتطبيقات لدينا فولتيات عالية High Voltages وبالتالي قدرة عالية High Power. في حين, في هندسية الإلكترونيات, الأجهزة الإلكترونية وتطبيقاتها لدينا فولتيات منخفضة Low Voltages وبالتالي قدرات منخفضة Low Power.

*من وجهة نظر أخرى*
هذا من وجهة نظر التيار-الفولتية-القدرة. ولكن من وجهات نظر أخرى, نستطيع أن نجد عشرات الفروقات, فمثلاً بوسعنا القول بأنه في هندسة الكهرباء نتعامل مع مواضيع مثل الآلات الكهربائية Electric Machines والتي نجدها في تطبيقات حياتية يومية كثيرة مثلاً المحركات Motors والتي تحول الطاقة من كهربائية إلى حركية بغرض تحريك المعدات أو الأجسام . كذلك المولدات Generators التي تحول الطاقة الحركية (الميكانيكية) إلى طاقة كهربائية وهي عكس المحركات Motors, ونستفيد منها (المولدات) في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية. كذلك, نتعامل مع خطوط نقل الطاقة Transmission lines كتلك التي تراها في الشوارع بين المدن والتي تنقل الطاقة من مكان إلى مكان وهنا نتذكر المحوّلات Transformers التي تحول مستوى الجهد (الفولتية) من مستوى منخفض إلى مستوى مرتفع والعكس. تجد المحولات الصغيرة في غالبية الأجهزة الإلكترونية مثلاً, في “الشاحِن” Charger الذي يزود بطارية هاتفك المحمول بالطاقة, في ألعاب الأطفال, في أجهزة التسجيل الصوتية … الخ كذلك, نتعامل مع علم أنظمة القوى Power Systems الذي ندرس فيه موضوعات مثل خطوط النقل, شبكات الكهرباء, الخسائر في خطوط النقل, الآلات الكهربائية ثلاثية الطور Three-Phase Machines … الخ وكذلك ندرس في هندسة الكهرباء علم إلكترونيات القوى والذي نهتم فيه بتحويل الفولتية من شكل إلى آخر من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد والعكس. هذه هي التحويلات التي نهتم بها ومسمياتها بالإنجليزية:
AC to DC / rectification
DC to AC / inversion
DC to DC / chopping
AC to AC / cycloconvertion​نهتم هنا في علم إلكترونيات القوى كثيراً بتغيير قيم التيار والفولتية والترددات كذلك.
بينما في الهندسة الإلكترونية, نتعامل مع تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية, المنطق الرقمي والبوابات الرقمية Digital Logic Gates كذلك مع Microprocessor. ونهتم كثيراً بالترانزيستور, هذا الإختراع الذي غيّر العالم!
*ما العلاقة بين هندسة الكهرباء وهندسة الإلكترونيات؟*
لا يمكن أن تعمل الأجهزة الإلكترونية دونما مصدر لتغذيتها بالطاقة الكهربائية. الهندسة الكهربائية تأخذ على عاتقها دراسة التيار, الفولتية و القدرة لأجل تزويد الكرة الأرضية بالطاقة الكهربائية. كذلك, الهندسة الإلكترونية تخدم هندسة الكهرباء كثيراً فكما ذكرت مسبقاً وأشرت إلى علم إلكترونيات القوى الذي يعتمد كثيراً على الإلكترونيات. المنفعة متبادلة والمصلحة واحدة تصب في خدمة البشرية! لذلك, لا أقدِّر السؤال: أيهما أفضل أو أيهما أكثر أهمية, الهندسة الكهربائية أم هندسة الإلكترونيات. علم الكهرباء كما علم الإلكترونيات موجودٌ في كل شيء في حياتنا من أصغر جهاز إلى أضخم جهاز!
*التيار الثابت والتيار المستمر*
في الهندسة الكهربائية, نتعامل مع التيار الثابت DC ومع التيار المستمر AC في حين في الأجهزة الإلكترونية, نتعامل مع التيار الثابت فقط DC. ومثال على ذلك أجهزة الكمبيوتر. عندما تضع كيبل الكمبيوتر في وصلة الكهرباء في الحائط, فأنت تغذيه بفولتية AC 220/110 (بحسب النظام المستخدم في بلدك). ما الذي يحدث بعد ذلك؟ يمر التيار أولاً على مزود الطاقة Power Supply الذي بدورة يعطينا فولتيات DC وهي: 12V, 5V, 3.3V. ستجد بأن بعض القطع والأجهزة (في صندوق العتاد المادي في كمبيوترك The Case (تحتاج إلى 12V في حين ستحتاج قطع آخرى إلى 5V. المراوح الصغيرة مثلاً, ستحتاج إلى 3.3V.
أما بالنسبة لعلم إلكترونيات القوى, نتعامل مع التيار الثابت والمستمر بحسب التطبيق الذي نحتاج إليه او الذي نعمل عليه.


----------



## khaled hariri (27 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (28 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*الله يعطيك الف هافية أخي على الموضوع , واتمنى لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى ولجميع المسلمين الصحة والعافيه *


----------



## khaled hariri (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يعافيك


----------



## zaid jumma (28 أبريل 2011)

_شكرا على هذة المعلومات المفيدة _


----------



## سمندل السوداني (28 أبريل 2011)

khaled hariri قال:


> سأبدأ باستذكار ما قاله أحد أساتذتي في العراق عندما درستُ الهندسة الكهربائية, قبل أن أتحول إلى الأردن لدراسة هندسة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات بعد الحرب. ما قاله أستاذي: “في الهندسة الكهربائية, نحتاج إلى رافعة لكي تحمل التيار الكهربائي, في حين نستطيع أن نحمل التيار الكهربائي بأصابع اليد في هندسة الإلكترونيات”. كان هذا حقاً, من أجمل ما سمعت فيما يتعلق بهندستي الإلكترونيات والكهرباء. والمقصود هُنا أننا في هندسة الكهرباء وتطبيقاتها نتعامل مع تيارات عالية جداً في حين أننا نتعامل مع تيارات منخفضة في هندسة الإلكترونيات وتطبيقاتها. ولأن التيار, الفولتية (فرق الجهد) والقدرة الكهربائية مكونات أساسية في الكهرباء سنقول بأنه في الهندسة الكهربائية, الأجهزة والتطبيقات لدينا فولتيات عالية high voltages وبالتالي قدرة عالية high power. في حين, في هندسية الإلكترونيات, الأجهزة الإلكترونية وتطبيقاتها لدينا فولتيات منخفضة low voltages وبالتالي قدرات منخفضة low power.
> 
> *من وجهة نظر أخرى*
> هذا من وجهة نظر التيار-الفولتية-القدرة. ولكن من وجهات نظر أخرى, نستطيع أن نجد عشرات الفروقات, فمثلاً بوسعنا القول بأنه في هندسة الكهرباء نتعامل مع مواضيع مثل الآلات الكهربائية electric machines والتي نجدها في تطبيقات حياتية يومية كثيرة مثلاً المحركات motors والتي تحول الطاقة من كهربائية إلى حركية بغرض تحريك المعدات أو الأجسام . كذلك المولدات generators التي تحول الطاقة الحركية (الميكانيكية) إلى طاقة كهربائية وهي عكس المحركات motors, ونستفيد منها (المولدات) في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية. كذلك, نتعامل مع خطوط نقل الطاقة transmission lines كتلك التي تراها في الشوارع بين المدن والتي تنقل الطاقة من مكان إلى مكان وهنا نتذكر المحوّلات transformers التي تحول مستوى الجهد (الفولتية) من مستوى منخفض إلى مستوى مرتفع والعكس. تجد المحولات الصغيرة في غالبية الأجهزة الإلكترونية مثلاً, في “الشاحِن” charger الذي يزود بطارية هاتفك المحمول بالطاقة, في ألعاب الأطفال, في أجهزة التسجيل الصوتية … الخ كذلك, نتعامل مع علم أنظمة القوى power systems الذي ندرس فيه موضوعات مثل خطوط النقل, شبكات الكهرباء, الخسائر في خطوط النقل, الآلات الكهربائية ثلاثية الطور three-phase machines … الخ وكذلك ندرس في هندسة الكهرباء علم إلكترونيات القوى والذي نهتم فيه بتحويل الفولتية من شكل إلى آخر من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد والعكس. هذه هي التحويلات التي نهتم بها ومسمياتها بالإنجليزية:





khaled hariri قال:


> ac to dc / rectification
> dc to ac / inversion
> dc to dc / chopping
> ac to ac / cycloconvertion
> ...





السلام عليكم
مشكور اخ خالد موضوع رائع
جزاك الله خيراً 
:84:
​


----------

